# Would you buy this?



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

A friend of mine that has Barbq rest. has his smoker up for sale. Actually, im using it today, as he doesnt any longer. Hes trying to persuade me to buy it.
Its well made , (1yr old) with covered top, gas wood starter, like new,,he paid $2200 then had top added. He will sell to me for 2k, maybe 1900. (6monthly payments)

I see me using it about 6-10x per year, and i suppose it would serve a great useage as a prep item wshtf. Id like to have it but it doesnt initally appear to be money well spent.

What say you?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Necred said:


> A friend of mine that has Barbq rest. has his smoker up for sale. Actually, im using it today, as he doesnt any longer. Hes trying to persuade me to buy it.
> Its well made , (1yr old) with covered top, gas wood starter, like new,,he paid $2200 then had top added. He will sell to me for 2k, maybe 1900. (6monthly payments)
> 
> I see me using it about 6-10x per year, and i suppose it would serve a great useage as a prep item wshtf. Id like to have it but it doesnt initally appear to be money well spent.
> ...


I can think of lots of better preps to buy with 2 Grand.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea, that's quite a chunk of change for something that only gets used a few times a year. If you're looking to smoke meat for preservation, there are cheaper ways to do it.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

No, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

2 grand buys a lot of pails,mylay bags,O2 absorbers, rice,beans,wheat, sugar,salt ect. The smoker will be a boat anchor when the SHsTF


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

seems kind of pricey for a used unit... 

Looking at this the only reason I would consider it is if you were going to start a business pre-SHTF to basically pay for the thing... if you recoup your money, does it really matter how much it is? :dunno:

I try to apply that philosophy to as much as I can in my life, there are many things I would not own if the net cost did not end up being zero or negative (this computer for one)...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Necred said:


> A friend of mine that has Barbq rest. has his smoker up for sale. Actually, im using it today, as he doesnt any longer. Hes trying to persuade me to buy it.
> Its well made , (1yr old) with covered top, gas wood starter, like new,,he paid $2200 then had top added. He will sell to me for 2k, maybe 1900. (6monthly payments)
> 
> I see me using it about 6-10x per year, and i suppose it would serve a great useage as a prep item wshtf. Id like to have it but it doesnt initally appear to be money well spent.
> ...


I run a part time bbq caterin business, send a pick so I can see what yall lookin at. That price seems a bit high on a used smoker, even though it only be a year old, still be used an they go cheaper.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My uncle owns a pig roaster that we built from scratch when I was a kid. It's a 5oo gallon steel gasoline tank with a stainless steel spit and an electric motor that spins the pig real slow. It's on a chassis that originally had wheelbarrow tires and now has donut spare tires and it has a tounge to be pulled with a truck/small tractor, but when we move it any distance it goes on a trailer.

With some help from my uncle's place of employment all the components were scrounged or fabbed in house and the thing cost essentially zero. We use it 2-3 times a year and it's held up for years.

In summary, if you want a cooker you can probably get one a lot cheaper than that. If you've got the money though, they are a lot of fun. Ask yourself if the benefits will outweigh the financial expense.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

I send you a pic,,,i dont have to have it,,,i havent been able to justify spending that much on something like that. i guess the monthly installments made it a little more attractive...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

If you have free use of it I see no reason to buy it if he is going to let you borrow it. 
Since he is trying to persuade you to buy it I am sure he would be willing to come down a LOT more on the price! I would not pay more than 50% of new value since it is used.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Necred said:


> I send you a pic,,,i dont have to have it,,,i havent been able to justify spending that much on something like that. i guess the monthly installments made it a little more attractive...


Monthly installments have put more people out on the street than just about anything else. Many years ago I decided not to buy anything I couldn't pay for in cash. You would be amazed how fast the cash piles up when you don't have monthly payments.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

power said:


> Monthly installments have put more people out on the street than just about anything else. Many years ago I decided not to buy anything I couldn't pay for in cash. You would be amazed how fast the cash piles up when you don't have monthly payments.


:2thumb: :congrat: AMEN! :2thumb: :congrat:


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

*Picture*

Paying $2k upfront or 5x$400 is really not the issue, but, i see what you are saying i wouldnt finance it. Im sure i could build a smoker from brick for much less, i did enjoy the results.
I can probably use it as long as he has it, but he is about to began advertizing it, just wanted to give me first chance. This idea surfaced when he wanted to buy my truck and trade the smoker in on it, but, i dont like car payments so i declined.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

That is a good looking smoker.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

No debt? House and land paid for? Vehicles paid for? Lots of preps, including about 10 years or more food and supplies? Lots of money in the bank, coins in the home vault? Do you own a big herd of beef or pork for slaughtering? Got a stocked pond and chickens? Have a secure water source? Have lots of reinforcements and a location that will be safe from an urban area?

If you can answer yes to all of these questions, I would say yes. If not, then no. It is too big to use on a daily basis and really not practical, unless you have a family of 25 or more.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

*Smoker*

Answer to most of those questions is yes....I live alone on my BOL, with 6 acre pond & couple old vehicles paid for. I have had cows & may again, have some goats & donkeys, no chickens, plan to this fall. I have about 1yr in preps. Originally, my concept of having this smoker was to be a way of cooking with wood WSHTF, although its time consuming, its survival. However, i plan to look into building a permament smoker/cooker on my property.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got a Char-Griller Duo with Side firebox. One side is normal propane gas grill with a side burner. The other side is a charcoal grill which can also be used as a smoker if you move the coals to the side firebox instead. Cost around $300.

Sure it can't be towed and won't make as much food at once but it leaves you with $1700 to spend on other stuff.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a great looking smoker - and - if you were running a business and making money, I would say that the price is good. But, if you are just looking for a smoker that will "cost" you money, there are many choices that would be better suited for a personal need.

I can buy a brand-new smoker (similar to that) minus the trailer wheels from BassProShops for 1/4 the price of that unit. 

I would suggest that unless you want to go into the food-industry as a full-time business, that isn't the right choice ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

No I would'nt buy it.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Im thinking not also, i will go online & see what plans i can find to build something onsite....however, my son n law called to tell me he may go in halves with me.....:dunno:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Necred said:


> Im thinking not also, i will go online & see what plans i can find to build something onsite....however, my son n law called to tell me he may go in halves with me.....:dunno:


Never worked out for being partners in something. Seems like we both wanted to use it at the same time.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

i dont doubt he would use it more than i, they enjoy family/friend entertaining.
I live in the woods in a small house so i dont get much company....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Necred said:


> i dont doubt he would use it more than i, they enjoy family/friend entertaining.
> I live in the woods in a small house so i dont get much company....


from what you've said, it seems like much more than you need


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Reverse flow so temp control be good, decent build job, should sell fer bout the 1200 dollar range though.

Be large enough fer a small caterin business an plenty big fer home smokin lessin yer feedin a crowd.

If yer lookin fer somethin that will feed several people but cost very little, I'd build yerself a drum smoker. They look sumtin like this:










I can get upta 6 pork butts on the two racks an bout 6 racks a spare ribs to. We actually got a couple of em an use em fer caterin small jobs. Easy ta build an use charcoal stead a wood. If yall be interested in somthin like that let me know an I'll hep ya out with directions.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Reverse flow so temp control be good, decent build job, should sell fer bout the 1200 dollar range though.
> 
> Be large enough fer a small caterin business an plenty big fer home smokin lessin yer feedin a crowd.
> 
> ...


I like that smoker. Looks like someone knew what they were doing.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, built several of em. Nice smoker an very effcient.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanx Old coot,
i would be interested in looking at the plans/directions....

I thought a smoker used wood as indirect heat? 
how can this be legitimate its gas?

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...uct/10226688/-1778126?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That'll have a wood pan where ya put wood chips in fer the smoke an the gas does the cookin. Not bad but don't make as good a Q as either a charcoal er wood fired smoker. A purist would scream about it bein gas.

A gas smoker won't give ya near as good a smoke ring as either the charcoal er wood burner will. Now I ain't sayin it won't turn out decent Q, just not as good as the others.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Reverse flow so temp control be good, decent build job, should sell fer bout the 1200 dollar range though.
> 
> Be large enough fer a small caterin business an plenty big fer home smokin lessin yer feedin a crowd.
> 
> ...


it's SO PRETTY!  I'd be afraid to use it! :lolsmash:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That be her maiden run. She ain't that perty no more! Well used but loved!


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Id be looking for something i can cook with wood for several reasons, thats why i was considering this smoker. I have another issue now, so let me create another thread.
thanx for input


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A nice little "home-sized" smoker would be this wood-burning unit from BassPro shops - about 16" on the barrel - there are larger ones that cost more, but, I have put my hands on this particular model and it feel very well built.

It can also be used as a charcoal BBQ

My friend has the propane-smoker that you linked above - it works very well. He loves it because he can set it up in the morning and head out to the fields to do his chores and when he gets in from the fields, he just needs to clean-up and enjoy the meal.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

What about this Smoker?
Or this Smoker?

Or this Barrel Kit?


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Alpacino said:


> Definitely I am not gonna buy it but one of my friend is asking that if it is still available for sale...!!!


The one i have at my house? Yes... But its not mine...

I do like the one at Bass Pro, the Barrel Kit was attractive until i read some of the reviews, however, i dont see how you cook with it..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Necred said:


> A friend of mine that has Barbq rest. has his smoker up for sale. Actually, im using it today, as he doesnt any longer. Hes trying to persuade me to buy it.
> Its well made , (1yr old) with covered top, gas wood starter, like new,,he paid $2200 then had top added. He will sell to me for 2k, maybe 1900. (6monthly payments)
> 
> I see me using it about 6-10x per year, and i suppose it would serve a great useage as a prep item wshtf. Id like to have it but it doesnt initally appear to be money well spent.
> ...


No.
More things in life more important,besides...you can build a decent one under a K.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Magus
What do you think about this one? Im looking for something i can enjoy occassionally as well as use in SHTF situation, which is why im looking for wood burning
Do you know anyone that builds them?

Horizon Smoker 16'' Classic Backyard Smoker


----------



## processedin (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a secondhand at such a hight price. If the price is around 1500, I would like to take it.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

From what i am told, the smokers at Cabelas/Bass Pro etc are not reverse flow heat and it will be harder/slower to keep & get temps up to cooking temps. I doubt you will find a smoker of this caliber/size condition for less than 2k. I did price some out locally & more of them were $2500 than less.
I dont see me buying this one, it is bigger than my needs, but a smaller one
with reverse heat is gonna be $1500.


----------

